

Bing Admits Using Customer Search Data - random42
http://searchengineland.com/bing-admits-using-customer-search-data-says-google-pulled-spy-novelesque-stunt-63162

======
benologist
What part of search engines (and everyone else) using their customer's data to
improve their service is news?

We get articles on HN most days on A/B testing and other things you can do to
improve your performance, and I'm quite sure Google doesn't route my search
results like this for nothing:

http :// www
.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.miniclip.com%2F&ei=KnRITbyhPIzQgAejqfmOBg&usg=AFQjCNHqQo9TrXtXXM5lDpiCmNQO9xwkhw

